# My big fat flats boat is alomst done



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Picked it up form the mechanic last week and now after 2 years of work it is almost restored

This last trip I also sent the seats to the upholstery shop near my mechanic.  For $275 i got a complete rebuild to match the original colors

I had a 24 volt TM system installed with a new 80 lb. TM
New bilge pump and two new live well pumps with new supply valves connected to the through hull screens ( they were leaking before)










And a new 19x13 1/4 Stainless prop

more to come


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: My big fat flats boat is alomst done Pictures now*










her is what my boat looked like when I got it back form the Jerk Mechanic last year 










No platform, motor or jack plate.  I had  to get Lawyers involved to get that stuff back










This custom cover came with it but it was not waterproof so I bought some Nikwax that took two coats with a wash in between. the hole you see is for the push pole to stick through

Ill post more of the new seats and winch and live well pumps when the cover dries


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Never a good thing when you have to get lawyers involved in mechanic work. Glad to see your getting her back together bud.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

We're you down in the Cape Coral area at the boathouse restaurant fuel dock a few weeks ago? Saw a permit just like yours there when I pulled in to pick up a boat top be towed...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nope captain but I am always looking for information on this boat. I have gotten some bits here and there. Most I have gotten was on this site


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea I thought it might have been yours as its not a very common hull. Owners must have been up eating at the restaurant otherwise I would have asked if it was you in person.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I wish you had a picture of it. I can't even find any on the Internet to compare mine to

Thanks for the information


----------

